# New Grand CH, BOS Specialty!!!



## RedyreRottweilers

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wabanafcr

So cool! Congrats--she is lovely!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Wow congrats, I have told you before and I know you know it, she is something special, she is a once in a lifetime dog. You must be very proud of her. She will have the next lvl of GCH in no time lol.

I love those leads, really considering getting one for BB. I took a custom made white one with a purple/green and silver beads to Crufts to show a mini bull on and got a placement on her, so they are lucky leads lol. Also she is still winning with that lead.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am so happy for the both of you! Congratulations! And that lead is spectacular ... among the ribbons and trophy also!!!


----------



## Niraya

Congratulations on the GCH!!

You must be extremely proud!!!  

I was watching group judging online last night but I wasn't sure if you were in it! I was hoping to get to see you two!

And that lead is absolutely beautiful! As well as all of the pretty prizes! That trophy has an amazing amount of detail!


----------



## winniec777

That's fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Look at that loot! Congrats!


----------



## RoughCollie

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## brandiw

Congratulations!


----------

